# Using your own tropically sourced sand



## baronsilas (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been a tropical freshwater fish keeper for many years but I have always thought that one day I would go to the salty side.....

I am actually sitting in HK airport just returning from an overseas trip which gave me 4 days in the islands of Fiji snorkelling the reefs and it was truly fantastic and now I want to start a new marine tank more than ever and planning one as soon as I get home!

Before I left Fiji I gathered some bottles and filled with coral sand and dead corals which I thought I might use to seed the tank, I know that bags of sand can be purchased from the stores etc so thought this was a good idea, but I wondered if any one on here would think this was a bad idea for reasons I haven't thought of, or if a good one any tips to get the optimum out of the sands?

Cheers in advance.

Rick


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd check with international laws regarding shipping sand/corals yourself first. Hate to see you get caught in Customs. Folks have been sent to prison PLUS pay heavy fines for illegally in possession of sand/corals/fish from beaches.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, by the time you set up the tank, anything alive in that sand would have fouled, making it useless for seeding.


----------

